# Piano Concert 2nd and 3rd movements



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Here comes the Soundcloud links:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fthe-unheard-sound-de-la-mer


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Foceans-of-time

The third movement is truly a quartet. Does it fit in?

Comments and advices are welcome. I am working on the last movement now.

Kjell


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjell,

I'm just listening to "The unheard sounds of la mer". I really like it, it has a lovely dreamy feel about it, watery in a serine and tranquil sense. The opening theme and it's re occurrence a bit later, whilst being equally competent music, seem a little out of place against the rest of the piece. It is providing contrast, but to me it sticks out as not really being connected to the rest. That's just my opinion though, I'm no expert.

Now I'm listening to "Oceans of time". It too is really nice, a little sad and gentle, but hopeful. I'm not sure what advice I could give as regards this movement, other than it could possibly use a little variation here and there. You do use a change of tempo in the second half, but the mood stays the same. I might have taken that opportunity to also change the tonality as well as the tempo, perhaps to a major key for added contrast, but again this is just my opinion.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you Mark for this valuable and inspiring response. I do learn a lot from you and also from other on this forum.

Cheers,
Kjell


----------

